# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Σπασμένη οθόνη galaxy s4

## monoxromos

Γεια και χαρά
Το samsung s4 GT 19506 έσπασε η οθόνη σε μια άκρη και φαίνεται η πλακέτα, λειτουργεί κανονικά όμως η οθόνη και  η συσκευή γενικά.
Τι γίνεται εδώ πήγα σε service και οι τιμές είναι 140-150 ευρώ.
Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο πιο οικονομική λύση ή το κρατάω έτσι  μισοσπασμένο και  αναζητώ άλλη συσκευή;

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο πιο οικονομική λύση ή το κρατάω έτσι  μισοσπασμένο και  αναζητώ άλλη συσκευή;



Πιο οικονομική λύση θα είναι να αγοράσεις την οθόνη μόνη της αλλά μπορείς να την εγκαταστήσεις εσύ;
Ενδεικτικά:https://www.cellphones.gr/othoni-sam...9505-black-oem 55 ευρώ. Πολύ πιθανόν από έξω ( ebay, alliexpress ) να την βρεις και φθηνότερα. Το ερώτημα όμως παραμένει: ποιός θα την εγκαταστήσει;

----------


## monoxromos

Ασφαλώς αυτό είναι το ερώτημα, δεν το διακινδυνεύω γιατί είναι λεπτοδουλειά,περιμένω καμιά ιδέα....

----------


## johnnyb

Το s4  ειναι 4 ετων τηλεφωνο 

Παιρνεις ενα  xiaomi Απο 85 ευρω και τελος 

https://www.skroutz.gr/c/40/kinhta-t...&order_dir=asc

----------

